
Why Tumblr Porn Is Great for Women - fezz
http://testkitchen.huffingtonpost.com/tumblr-porn/greatforwomen/
======
AstroJetson
I wondered about the url testkitchen.huffingtonpost.com and after reading the
article I know why. This lone article has 4 different page feels to it. It's
like the web designer had spent the day on HN, found all these cool new
designs they wanted to try and mashed them into one site.

On the upside I have a new page to add to my class examples of "what not to
do" on a web page.

